# MY HAPPiNESS THAT KEEPS GROWiN N GROWiN...



## brandi (Mar 21, 2006)

hmm... some of these pictures are messed up... and i didnt take any pictures of my skincare items... i got hella lazy... lolz... and if i forgot something i threw it in with another pic.... i know i have a few more lippies somewhere in my bags!! ahahaha i always forget to take them out! oh well... this is what i took so far.... I LOVE MAC!!! and i cant stop!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry lots of pictures!!!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 21, 2006)

great collection! i love your lipstuff...keep working for the makeup cutie!


----------



## buff_iv (Mar 22, 2006)

i love ur collections!!!woah!!musta spent tonnes!!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 22, 2006)

wow...such a great assortment!...lovely.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 22, 2006)

YAY you finally put it up!Nice work bran!


----------



## brandi (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks allan! and everyone else! hahaha everything is messed up.. when i have time i'll post new ones with EVERYTHING labeled! ahhaha who knows when that'll be!


----------



## MACmermaid (Mar 22, 2006)

what a nice collection!  why is it i never get tired of looking at pictures of eyeshadows, especially when they are so nicely displayed in palettes?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    i love all of your fluidlines too!


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh, I'd so love to see those carry-alls all opened and stocked up. I am thinking of getting one


----------



## XoXo (Mar 22, 2006)

amazing collection


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 23, 2006)

great!


----------



## brandi (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks everyone!

my carry alls are sutffed... i think i need a bigger case for them! lolz

i think i have almost every single fluidlins except for.... brassy, frostlite, iris eyes, oh and a few more... i LOVE those things cant wait for the new ones!!!!!!!!!

i like looking at everyone elses collection too!!! it encourages me to buy more and more and more! hahaha when i really dont need to!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 24, 2006)

oh oh oh oh HAULS for allan and brandi comming up this weekend!Who knows brandi just mite leave the store with a traincase!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

Ooh so jealous, no, actually very happy for you - what an amazing collection!!! And to have a shopping buddy too, sweet!


----------



## brandi (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_oh oh oh oh HAULS for allan and brandi comming up this weekend!Who knows brandi just mite leave the store with a traincase!_

 
lolz are you nuts!!! but yes!!!! i cant wait!!! oh yeah! lolz.... i know imma get some brushes maybe 2 or 3... and  a pigment or 2... shadesticks.... omg... and e/s of course... i might just be broke after that! no wait i forgot i already am!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 24, 2006)

lmao!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 25, 2006)

You totally know how to make me jealous girl!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 25, 2006)

one day when you least expect it i will show up and steal all you own muahahahahaha
i want a brush clutch so bad but they never have any when i go 

how do you like yor carriers? and clutch


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

i lovee your collection. all of the colours are beautifulll! everything is so nice and clean! i am a clean freak! my makeup has to be neat and tidy!


----------



## brandi (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_one day when you least expect it i will show up and steal all you own muahahahahaha
i want a brush clutch so bad but they never have any when i go 

how do you like yor carriers? and clutch_

 

pushpa you silly girl!!! lolz... no one is coming near my shit!!! i sleep with it! nah j/k!!! 

i LOVE my carry alls and clutch!!!!!

but i want a traincase and a belt! hahahahaha
i always need everything in sight!
plus my carry alls are stuffed like crab legs nothing more will fit in them so i have to use another bag also i hate it soooo bad.... but oh well... i'll survive... knowing me i'll be getting the 225.00 case very soon! hopefully for my bday? a present to myself... hahahahahaha

get the clutch though it keeps your brushes nice and in shape!


----------



## chilidog (Mar 28, 2006)

Man oh man, this makes me want the brush belt, now I'm sad I didn't buy any of those eyeshadow palettes


----------

